# Difference between injen intake and k&n typhoon intake



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

idk from experience but ive heard the injen comes with the tubing to be a cai (cold air intake) or a sri (short ram intake) and the k&n is just the SRI. some cons ive heard are the MAF being f'ed up with the injen but the k&n is just plug and play no problems. Id go with the injen just because i rather have a cai. I also think if there is a maf problem or to aviod one just unplug the battery (negative) while you do the install so when u start it back up itll "relearn" whatever it has to with new breath.


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going with Sri, for warranty reasons


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

You can get the CAI, it wont void any warranty at all that im aware of, the part of the tube and filter that goes down by the wheel well you can get a cover for from injen which protect agaisnt water. I just think its a better bang for your buck


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

i actually have the CAI from injen for mine and its amazing. i did take the neg cable off so that it would relearn when i started it up and like i said its amazing. It does come with both pipes so you can go with a short ram or a CAI and the part you are talking about to protect against water is called a hydra shield and its well worth the money i think it was ten bucks. a con of the injen tho is the install time it took me about 2 hours taking my time didnt want to break anything. In the end bang for your buck, performance, and sound go with the injen its worth it


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i agree injen is where its at when it comes to this. roughly same price for SRI or CAI then it is for the K&N SRI (typhoon)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes just watch out for high standing water the hydro sheild will not protect you againt fully submerging the intake then you will hydrolock your motor. I have the sri for thay reason.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

true, just dont pretend your cars a jeep and try to take it for a swim. :th_coolio:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

RyanPatty said:


> I'm going with Sri, for warranty reasons


k&n is way more safe than the cold air, i love mine


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

i like that pretend its a jeep that was good. but yes i am aware not to go swimming lol but i did forget to let the other guys know not to do so cause that shield only does so much. thanks for the laugh guys


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

:signs015:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It wouldn't even be swimming just about 8" of water could possibly do it

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 12CRUZE1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guys i recently installed the Injen Sri on my 2012 eco 1.4t manual transmission and followed all the directions..aka unplug negative battery terminal etc...etc.. and this thing killed the power of my car...meaning hills i used to be able to get up in sixth gear i have to put it in fifth gear to get up now..yeah the sound is amazing, bov, turbo spooling ect.. however from my experience from what people tell me i will need to tune the car which im not ready to do right now for now due to money reasons so currently stock air box has been reinstalled and injen is in the box in my closet.. to elaborate a little more the car seems to fall on its face after 4k rpm i here the air rushing in and the turbo under load spooling but the power isnt there i wish i could say otherwise but its just desined poorly like they rushed the production. havent tried the cold air intake because i really didnt want to take the bumper off of a car with twelve hundred miles and risk breaking something.. if anyone has some advice i'd love to hear your thoughts, like i said this is my experience and like i said hose clamps were tight, proper position, mass air flow sensor in right direction etc. etc. just seemed like the computer wouldnt correct the fuel burn for the increased air flow...please give me some advice if you have any i feel as though i wasted $250 and cant justify performance for sound...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

12CRUZE1 said:


> Guys i recently installed the Injen Sri on my 2012 eco 1.4t manual transmission and followed all the directions..aka unplug negative battery terminal etc...etc.. and this thing killed the power of my car...meaning hills i used to be able to get up in sixth gear i have to put it in fifth gear to get up now..yeah the sound is amazing, bov, turbo spooling ect.. however from my experience from what people tell me i will need to tune the car which im not ready to do right now for now due to money reasons so currently stock air box has been reinstalled and injen is in the box in my closet.. to elaborate a little more the car seems to fall on its face after 4k rpm i here the air rushing in and the turbo under load spooling but the power isnt there i wish i could say otherwise but its just desined poorly like they rushed the production. havent tried the cold air intake because i really didnt want to take the bumper off of a car with twelve hundred miles and risk breaking something.. if anyone has some advice i'd love to hear your thoughts, like i said this is my experience and like i said hose clamps were tight, proper position, mass air flow sensor in right direction etc. etc. just seemed like the computer wouldnt correct the fuel burn for the increased air flow...please give me some advice if you have any i feel as though i wasted $250 and cant justify performance for sound...


Yes if I'm not mistakong you do have to tune for the injen intake but I'm not sure since I have k&n sri

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats wierd maybe it is the short ram setup i took my bumper off and did the hole thing as mine had less then a thousand on it when i did mine took the neg cable off and put everything back together and fired her up and had no problems power nothing. I will say i noticed the turbo surge a couple of times, got on here looked at what others where saying and some said it was fuel related ( not using 91) others say spark blowout and some say tune. so i did the easy one gaped the plugs and ran 91 and have not had any issues since


----------



## 12CRUZE1 (Jan 5, 2013)

see thats the other issue i questioned as well i left all the stock tubing in the fender and just remove the air-box and talked to brian at vermont tuning and he said that was fine that it wouldnt affect anything to leave it in there... as far as the plugs i havent checked the gap and im still using 87 octane.. im just kind of like i thought i would install the sri and have all the benefits but ended up with trying to problem solve.. not what i was looking to due with a brand new car.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

id go injen either way to be honest, CAI or SRI i just like the injen set up.


----------



## 12CRUZE1 (Jan 5, 2013)

so are you saying i should try using a higher rated fuel and gap my plugs to what? also how long does it take for the car if i wasnt having these issues to relearn the new airflow cause honestly i took it off the very next day after fifty miles of driving..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

12CRUZE1 said:


> so are you saying i should try using a higher rated fuel and gap my plugs to what? also how long does it take for the car if i wasnt having these issues to relearn the new airflow cause honestly i took it off the very next day after fifty miles of driving..


Gap them to 35 and use 91-93 octane 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

there is a bulletin from gm out about the gap for the plugs i think i read it on here actually before i was a member ill see if i can find it. But as for the fuel i would definitely use a higher octane whats it going to cost you a couple bucks extra per fill up its worth it if you ask me nothing but 91 or higher here depends where you are. then the relearn should happen almost immediate, like i said i took mine off while i was doing the install and hooked it all back up when i was done fired it up and away she went no problems.


----------



## 12CRUZE1 (Jan 5, 2013)

all-right guys ill try your advice later today and let you know the results put the sri back on gap the plugs to 35 and use a premium fuel ill let yo know later tonight if it cures my problem thanks for the advice ill keep you posted...


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

will be taking it off when servicing because the dealership said it would void the warranty if anything happens to the motor.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

taking the intake out? and putting the stock back in your saying? a air intake mod doesnt void the warr. at all ive never heard anything like that before. In most cases not even a tune will void it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've gone to dealet tuned with aftermarket intake and exhaust with ab aftermarket boost gauge and they gave done all warranty work. The only way thwy can void your warranty for afteemarket items is they have to duplicate the problem the exact same way and determine that the aftermarket item is the cause of the problem, which is almost impossible.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I've gone to dealet tuned with aftermarket intake and exhaust with ab aftermarket boost gauge and they gave done all warranty work. The only way thwy can void your warranty for afteemarket items is they have to duplicate the problem the exact same way and determine that the aftermarket item is the cause of the problem, which is almost impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


BOOMTOWN :signs015:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry for all the bad spelling but I have a new transmission and shifter and shiftee cable all done under warranty with all the items I mentioned.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

and if their dicks, change dealerships... your warr should be good at any. or most


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah the one in my small hick town said anything aftermarket would void the warranty but thats probably only if they can prove the mod is what caused it to fail.


----------

